# Farewell, DIRECTV. It's been fun!



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

After 10 years with DIRECTV and a series1 "DirecTiVo", it's kind of sad to say "farewell" to my old friends at DIRECTV and on the tivocommunity directv forum. Honestly, I was overall rather pleased with DIRECTV -- I rarely lost reception (I can count on one hand the number of times I can recall losing signal in the last 10 years), the channel lineup was good, and my upgraded "series 1" DIRECTV with TiVo receiver served me well for 10 years (and a "series 2" for 6 years).

I received an HD TV for my birthday last September, and I fully intended on waiting for the promised and much-anticipated release of the new HD DIRECTV Receiver with TiVo. But, after 3 months of watching Blu-rays on my nice, 50" plasma HD TV, and then switching over to my SD TiVo and sighing at the difference in quality, I just couldn't stand it anymore. So, I ordered a TiVo HD XL and Verizon FiOS TV service.

I feel a little bit like a traitor. But, I'm sure watching my favorite programs in HD and always having the latest features and interface TiVo intends will cure me of that rather quickly. 

So, farewell, fellow DIRECTV with TiVo peeps. I wish you all the best of luck in the wait for the new HD DirecTiVo.

And now, I'm off to the HD TiVo forum.

In the meantime, anyone in the market for a series1 and series2 DirecTiVo? (120 and 70 hours, respectively)?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Never look back!

I made the jump a year ago.... replaced 5 DirecTivos with Tivo HDs. 

I could not be happier!


----------



## macgyver (Dec 7, 2001)

Would be interested in following suit, but
a) no FiOS in my area - stupid, as we live in a fairly new development in silicon valley, and
b) I've got lifetime on my DirecTiVo's, and can't imagine having to start paying extra/month for TiVo on top of my provider bill.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep, we jumped ship two years ago for FIOS and never looked back. Then convinced more than a few friends to do the same. Were they to introduce the ability to use a 'regular' Tivo it might be worth considering. But there's no way in Hell I'm ever again going to sink my money into a box that's tied to their service only.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

macgyver said:


> Would be interested in following suit, but
> a) no FiOS in my area - stupid, as we live in a fairly new development in silicon valley, and


Forget FiOS. If I were in the bay area, I'd want Paxio.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

You didn't want to give the DirecTV HD DVR a shot? I actually like it better than the HR10-250 (OG HD DirecTiVo) I had previously.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

wkearney99 said:


> But there's no way in Hell I'm ever again going to sink my money into a box that's tied to their service only.


This statement requires qualification. What *practical* alternative do you have to FIOS? Sure you can go cable or satellite, but with cable you will be stuck with TA and your TiVo doesn't work with satellite.
What are your choices? At best, you can downgrade to whatever cable company is available in your area.
In my area my choices are limited to Comcast or satellite. Either way I'm locked to the box that works with one service or another.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's the internet, and you expect things to be qualified? Puh-leeze.

At least with a Tivo there's the option of FIOS, cable or anything else that uses cablecard. Sometimes with a tuning adapter, sure. But at least any investment made in the box isn't locked into only ONE carrier. Worst case it'd still work with a standalone box, albeit at less than features (single tuner, etc).

As for the current DirecTV units, we tried. It sucked. SWMBO specifically asked why was this not like the Tivo? So over to FIOS we went.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

macgyver said:


> Would be interested in following suit, but
> a) no FiOS in my area - stupid, as we live in a fairly new development in silicon valley, and
> b) I've got lifetime on my DirecTiVo's, and can't imagine having to start paying extra/month for TiVo on top of my provider bill.


Regarding b), I also got the lifetime service back in 2000 when it was offered by DIRECTV. When I added a second TiVo to my account, I was happy to discover that my grandfathered "lifetime" service actually covered BOTH my TiVos! It has been very nice not having to pay for DVR service for all these years (not counting the "mirror" fee for the 2nd TiVo).

That has definitely been one aspect that has kept me with DIRECTV for this long. But, I can't stand watching SD programming on my HD TV anymore.  I plan on doing the lifetime service on my HD TiVo as well. It more than paid for itself the first time around -- I expect the same this round.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

bigrig said:


> You didn't want to give the DirecTV HD DVR a shot? I actually like it better than the HR10-250 (OG HD DirecTiVo) I had previously.


I was worried about giving a non-TiVo DVR a shot. I have had numerous friends try DVRs from different providers (Time Warner, Comcast, and DISH in particular) and without fail, every single friend I've talked to who has had a TiVo and tried a different DVR has said that TiVo is much better. Responses have ranged from "it's OK, but I'd prefer a TiVo" to "this is garbage - I can't believe I ditched my TiVo  ".

To be fair, I haven't talked to anyone who's used the DIRECTV version (until now), so who knows -- I may have liked it. But I really, really love my TiVos and if my options are take a chance on a DVR I've never seen or used (which I could end up loving or hating), or go with an HD TiVo which I am almost certain to love, then the choice is pretty obvious. 

Not to mention, I already have my phone and Internet service through FiOS -- bundling in the TV is actually going to save me some cash in the long run.


----------



## shadoh (Jul 29, 2004)

wkearney99 said:


> Yep, we jumped ship two years ago for FIOS and never looked back. Then convinced more than a few friends to do the same. Were they to introduce the ability to use a 'regular' Tivo it might be worth considering. But there's no way in Hell I'm ever again going to sink my money into a box that's tied to their service only.


Yeah, honestly, if I could have used an off-the-shelf TiVo HD on DIRECTV, I would not have left DTV.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Welcome to the light, brother!


----------



## pstgh (Nov 15, 2004)

BIGRIG > 

As a current series 2 dtv user myself (hacked for hmo & mrv, of course), I'm curious what sort of networking capability the HD DTV boxes utilize.

Can you view pictures and/or play music from your pc over those boxes?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

pstgh said:


> BIGRIG >
> 
> As a current series 2 dtv user myself (hacked for hmo & mrv, of course), I'm curious what sort of networking capability the HD DTV boxes utilize.
> 
> Can you view pictures and/or play music from your pc over those boxes?


yes. and even mrv is in beta.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

wkearney99 said:


> But at least any investment made in the box isn't locked into only ONE carrier.


For most of us it is tied to just one carrier. No FIOS and only one cable company.


----------



## macgyver (Dec 7, 2001)

shadoh said:


> Regarding b), I also got the lifetime service back in 2000 when it was offered by DIRECTV. When I added a second TiVo to my account, I was happy to discover that my grandfathered "lifetime" service actually covered BOTH my TiVos! It has been very nice not having to pay for DVR service for all these years (not counting the "mirror" fee for the 2nd TiVo).
> 
> That has definitely been one aspect that has kept me with DIRECTV for this long. But, I can't stand watching SD programming on my HD TV anymore.  I plan on doing the lifetime service on my HD TiVo as well. It more than paid for itself the first time around -- I expect the same this round.


Given the way the the DirecTV agreement reads, it's actually a lifetime DVR service, so I'm assuming the lifetime will extend to HD TiVos, just as I assume it covers their current HD DVR. Obviously, we'll need to buy (or rent) the HD TiVo hardware, but the DVR service should already be grandfathered if you have lifetime.

Anyone know if I'm wrong?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

macgyver said:


> Given the way the the DirecTV agreement reads, it's actually a lifetime DVR service, so I'm assuming the lifetime will extend to HD TiVos, just as I assume it covers their current HD DVR. Obviously, we'll need to buy (or rent) the HD TiVo hardware, but the DVR service should already be grandfathered if you have lifetime.
> 
> Anyone know if I'm wrong?


I don't think anyone here knows the answer to that yet.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

bigrig said:


> You didn't want to give the DirecTV HD DVR a shot? I actually like it better than the HR10-250 (OG HD DirecTiVo) I had previously.


Sure, why not give it a chance? It will only cost you a 2-year commitment to DirecTV to see if you like it.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> Sure, why not give it a chance? It will only cost you a 2-year commitment to DirecTV to see if you like it.


Heh...okay, you've got a point there. But in my case they just swapped out boxes and I think the new one is a lease.

Usually if you lean on the CSRs a little they will work with you.

Matt


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

whitepelican said:


> Sure, why not give it a chance? It will only cost you a 2-year commitment to DirecTV to see if you like it.


Can't wait to sign up for that. Let me open a vein..


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> Sure, why not give it a chance? It will only cost you a 2-year commitment to DirecTV to see if you like it.


You make it sound like a 2 year prison term in Guantonamo Bay. I believe they will prorate it and let you out early with a fee. Will Tivo and the cable company give you a 100% refund if you want out?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> You make it sound like a 2 year prison term in Guantonamo Bay. I believe they will prorate it and let you out early with a fee. Will Tivo and the cable company give you a 100% refund if you want out?


$480 etf for hd/dvr equipment

prorated at $20 per month for each month you keep service

that's alot of damn money for a piece of equipment you don't own

verizon wireless' etf for a pda/blackberry is $350 total/$10 per month - at least in that scenario you own the equipment and recoup some of your costs by selling it

the price of a tivohd + etf is less than $480


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

HiDefGator said:


> You make it sound like a 2 year prison term in Guantonamo Bay. I believe they will prorate it and let you out early with a fee. Will Tivo and the cable company give you a 100% refund if you want out?


Not the dime if you monthly with one year (or more) commitment. With lifetime you may be able to sell it on e-bay.
I have been with DirecTV for many years (don't even remember for how long).
Every couple of years I call them and extend my commitment by another two years in exchange for some free stuff. Last time I got free HR22.
How much free stuff you get from TiVo after your commitment is over?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bigrig said:


> You didn't want to give the DirecTV HD DVR a shot? I actually like it better than the HR10-250 (OG HD DirecTiVo) I had previously.


'Giving it a shot' means signing a two year contract. While the HR2x is way better than the HR10, the TiVo HD is a much better DVR. (And that's coming from a new HR2x DirecTV subscriber...)


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

HiDefGator said:


> You make it sound like a 2 year prison term in Guantonamo Bay. I believe they will prorate it and let you out early with a fee. Will Tivo and the cable company give you a 100% refund if you want out?


Yes, for new activations if you cancel within 30 days you get a full refund. Also, the minimum commitment is one year rather than two.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

shadoh said:


> Regarding b), I also got the lifetime service back in 2000 when it was offered by DIRECTV. When I added a second TiVo to my account, I was happy to discover that my grandfathered "lifetime" service actually covered BOTH my TiVos! It has been very nice not having to pay for DVR service for all these years (not counting the "mirror" fee for the 2nd TiVo).
> 
> That has definitely been one aspect that has kept me with DIRECTV for this long. But, I can't stand watching SD programming on my HD TV anymore.  I plan on doing the lifetime service on my HD TiVo as well. It more than paid for itself the first time around -- I expect the same this round.


You are only saving $6.00 a month. DirecTV stopped charging a DVR fee per box years ago.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> yes. and even mrv is in beta.


Yeah, been hearing its coming for over a year now. I'll believe when I see it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

whitepelican said:


> Sure, why not give it a chance? It will only cost you a 2-year commitment to DirecTV to see if you like it.





bigrig said:


> Heh...okay, you've got a point there. But in my case they just swapped out boxes and I think the new one is a lease.
> 
> Usually if you lean on the CSRs a little they will work with you.
> 
> Matt


If by "work with you" you mean not telling you about the committment or *outright lying that you don't have a committment*, then OK. When you call to cancel after a year they say, "You should have read the fine print in that mere formality the installer had you sign!"


----------



## paavola (Dec 26, 2009)

shadoh, I may be in the market for a new S2 box if it's cheap, since my Samsung S4120R is dying. I replaced the hard drive, but I'm still getting random reboots and periodic pixelization of whatever is recording from satellite input 2. In fact I'd be interested in anyone who wants to sell one of these cheap, especially if you're in the SF Bay area.


----------



## lamontg (Jan 9, 2007)

If Seattle (proper) had fios, or anything like it, then my directv would be history.

Directv have an opportunity to lock me in to a contract for HD directivo if they will ever produce the new one...

Otherwise, as soon as someone figures out how to run fiber in Seattle, I'll be gone, immediately (verizon, however, has abandoned washington and sold off their fios on the east side, so we're basically hosed for now...).


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> $480 etf for hd/dvr equipment
> 
> prorated at $20 per month for each month you keep service
> 
> ...


$480 ? Your telling me that Directv charges people $480 if they sign up for HD service and then cancel it a month later and return the box? That sounds really high to me.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> $480 ? Your telling me that Directv charges people $480 if they sign up for HD service and then cancel it a month later and return the box? That sounds really high to me.


yep

read 'em & weep (literally)

you'll be charged for it if you cancel not a month later, but 24 hours or more later. directv will only let you out of contract if you cancel within the first *24 hours* (this, however is not listed on their website, but is an internal policy starting back about 2 1/2 years ago)


----------



## beardad (Oct 21, 2003)

Been a while since I have been here but wondering what the relationship is between TiVO and Directv is with the new agreement they signed a while back. Are we going to get the Tivo back with the better features? The Directv DVR seems to be a little quirky. It is about 90&#37; quality in my opinion. My meaning is that 90% of the time you get a great signal and picture and 10% of the time it is jumping picture, pixilating and making power pops. Very irritating. I have two H10-250 units and three HR10-700 units. The New -700 units all have the same quirks to varying degrees. The -250 units are not getting the total channel package and are much older units, but even limitedly they give a better picture. 

I am thinking on making the FIOS jump but want some input before I dump DirecTV.

Any comments?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

beardad said:


> Been a while since I have been here but wondering what the relationship is between TiVO and Directv is with the new agreement they signed a while back. Are we going to get the Tivo back with the better features? ....


Guess you missed last year's announcement of a new HD DirecTivo DVR coming sometime this year ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=432315


----------



## beardad (Oct 21, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Guess you missed last year's announcement of a new HD DirecTivo DVR coming sometime this year ....
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=432315


Quit true. Like I said. I have been away. Thanks. Once again we sit and wait for the anticipated new Tivo....again. Didn't we gr through this with the H10-250 a few years back?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My mom just cancelled her Directv to switch to Fios since her Directivos died on her and it wasn't hard drive related. Man some of the things they told her was funny. 

When the units died, she asked both the tech they sent out and Directv over the phone if there would be a contract if they replaced the hardware. They of course told her there would be. When she went to cancel they told her this was wrong and she would have no contract extension. Then of course they told her Fios has a $650 ETF fee, which they don't, she can't get Tivo, which she can and was one of the reasons she also gave for leaving since they didn't have new Tivo units yet, and it would be double what she is paying now with Directv, which the Fios bundle comes out to less. 

They then called her a day later to try and convince her to come back. They then agreed that yes she would have a two year contract with replaced hardware and she told them they need to make up their mind and she wasn't interested.


----------



## cbessant (Jun 9, 2004)

Sure, DTV has provide HD programing. I am really amazed that DirecTv hasn't done more to offer access to TiVo. They've barely kept it on life support and they are certainly not rushing to release (if they actually do) the new DTV HD TiVo. Where I live, my options are OTA, Dish and DirecTv. If I had a cable to FIOS options, I'd drop DTV like a hot potato.

Years back, when Adelphia started to tank and their Internet access become a mess, I switched to a wireless ISP and picked up DirecTv. And I was quite happy that I had an alternative to "vote with my dollars". Today, I am stuck, but the quality of life I have is much better than living in the city or suburbs.

DirecTv needs to offer customers choices, such as TiVo and cablecard. Their claim to the FCC that people don't want to spend the money is crapola as this is the same argument cable used. When companies pull crap like this, it only makes me want to change. It is time that Dish and DirecTv play on the same ground that cable does. I am not one for gov't regulation, but we have competitors that are regulated differently, and DirecTv has shown they are not always doing what they can to show good faith to the customer. Screw'em. 

DirecTv, are ya listening? Stop making ice and get on with air conditioning, or join the dinosaurs.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

cbessant said:


> DirecTv needs to offer customers choices, such as TiVo and cablecard.


Why? I like Tivo as much as the next guy. But I have to be practical as well. The % of new subscribers that have ever had a real Tivo is so small that offering a real Tivo as an option probably wouldn't make a noticeable difference in their growth rate. As much as you and I might love the Tivo interface, there just aren't enough of us to matter. I doubt people that have never had a Tivo are calling up and saying I can't subscribe to Directv because you don't offer Tivo as an option.


----------

